# 2018 Garage Build



## thewoodlands (Jul 23, 2018)

We're having a 28 x 36 garage built so the tractor and other things will be inside. The boat will get brought out of our attached garage to the new garage once things are done.

We went with a haunched foundation with a metal roof with siding on it, the next pictures will be after they pour the foundation.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jul 24, 2018)

Here is hoping they are using gravel, vapor barrier and footings and not sand.


----------



## begreen (Jul 24, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Here is hoping they are using gravel, vapor barrier and footings and not sand.


That's how our garage slab floor base was built. They used fiber-reinforced concrete instead of rebar. I was a little skeptical, but It has stood up well.


----------



## Dobish (Jul 24, 2018)

i am still waiting on the gas company to come move my gas meter so i can demo my building and start.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jul 24, 2018)

begreen said:


> That's how our garage slab floor base was built. They used fiber-reinforced concrete instead of rebar. I was a little skeptical, but It has stood up well.


I was speaking to the lack of gravel for drainage.  Sand soaks up water like a sponge and holds it.


----------



## begreen (Jul 24, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> I was speaking to the lack of gravel for drainage.  Sand soaks up water like a sponge and holds it.


Yes, understood. Our garage floor had a compacted gravel bed, membrane, then sand if I recall correctly. With the large overhangs there is little chance of it getting wet. There has been no sign of dampness on the floor so far.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 24, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Here is hoping they are using gravel, vapor barrier and footings and not sand.


Vapor barrier,insulation


sportbikerider78 said:


> I was speaking to the lack of gravel for drainage.  Sand soaks up water like a sponge and holds it.


I'm not sure what type of sand you have but the sand here doesn't hold water, when they built our house they never put in a sump pump because the sand here doesn't hold water.

We been here almost 17 years and never had a problem in the basement with water. We've had a month years back we received so much rain it took out five bridges in our town and our basement was dry.


----------



## begreen (Jul 24, 2018)

Sounds like our property. The water goes straight down. Good for perk but expensive for garden watering.


----------



## heavy hammer (Jul 24, 2018)

Are you having a foundation put it or are they doing a slab, with a pole barn type building built?  The fiber is a nice addition really increase the strength of the concrete.  How thick of a floor are you going to have poured?


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 24, 2018)

begreen said:


> Sounds like our property. The water goes straight down. Good for perk but expensive for garden watering.


Some sand has a certain amount of clay in it, the stuff the contractor used had some but it's the same stuff that's on our property starting about two feet down.

He's from this area so he's use to building on this type of soil. They have about 30 minutes of work left and it's ready for cement.

Once we get the tractor back from its 500 hour checkup (almost 600 on it) I'll be doing some work with the loader.

How have things been going for you and your family?


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 24, 2018)

heavy hammer said:


> Are you having a foundation put it or are they doing a slab, with a pole barn type building built?  The fiber is a nice addition really increase the strength of the concrete.  How thick of a floor are you going to have poured?


From the edge of the form in 24 inches and 12 inches down (haunched foundation or slab on grade in the link. I think it's 4 or 5 inches thick once you get to 25 inches in from the edge of the form.

Over the sand you have foam insulation with a vapor barrier on top of the foam with wire mesh and rebar in the thickest part. The slab will be poured all at one time.
https://www.concretenetwork.com/concrete/foundations.htm


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 25, 2018)

Commonly called a thickened edge slab.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 26, 2018)

Around here, we used to call them monolithic slabs, where the footer, foundation and slab are all one pour.


----------



## bholler (Jul 26, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Around here, we used to call them monolithic slabs, where the footer, foundation and slab are all one pour.


Yeah same terminology here


----------



## Ashful (Jul 26, 2018)

bholler said:


> Yeah same terminology here



Makes sense, we’re pretty close.  But it’s soda, not pop, in our neighborhood.  And hoagies aren’t subs or heroes, they’re just hoagies.  [emoji14]


----------



## bholler (Jul 26, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Makes sense, we’re pretty close.  But it’s soda, not pop, in our neighborhood.  And hoagies aren’t subs or heroes, they’re just hoagies.  [emoji14]


Its soda here also.  But not to much further west it turns into pop.  As far as sub vs hoagie either goes here.  When i lived in philly there were some of each as well.  And a couple places were really insistent about the terminology.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jul 26, 2018)

bholler said:


> Its soda here also.  But not to much further west it turns into pop.  As far as sub vs hoagie either goes here.  When i lived in philly there were some of each as well.  And a couple places were really insistent about the terminology.


In Maine it's a grind'a.


----------



## bholler (Jul 26, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> In Maine it's a grind'a.


Grinders are toasted subs in many areas here


----------



## begreen (Jul 26, 2018)

And then there are heroes. I like the suggested derivation for hoagies given here. It explains the local use in Philly.
https://www.thekitchn.com/hoagies-h...ats-the-deal-with-these-sandwich-names-222944

Out here in addition to subs, Bahn Mi's are also popular.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 26, 2018)

The pouring of the garage floor or slab went good this morning, it took less than an hour to finish the pour. The first truck was able to do the pour from the east & west sides of the garage, the second truck finished the pour from the front.

After they finished pouring the sun came out and we had some winds all day, the owner finished off the pad earlier and is gone for the day.

Everything except for the metal roof was delivered so they can get going on finishing the garage. 

I'll have some pictures later.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 27, 2018)

The blocks (one row) went up today, he's taking the weekend off and they'll start the walls on Monday.........weather permitting.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 28, 2018)

A few more pictures.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 30, 2018)

The walls are up and they're putting up the garage door header, I'll have pictures after they call it a day.


----------



## heavy hammer (Jul 30, 2018)

Looks good, will be pretty nice when it's all finished.  Keeping your stuff under roof and out of the weather is easier on everything including yourself!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 31, 2018)

heavy hammer said:


> Looks good, will be pretty nice when it's all finished.  Keeping your stuff under roof and out of the weather is easier on everything including yourself!


I'm thinking the roof trusses go up tomorrow, Wednesday we might get half an inch of rain. It sure will be nice to have the tractor inside instead of covering it when we have rain or snow. The fluid check will be easier to do, the tractor is parked on a small slope so when I want to check the fluids, I move it to some flat ground which means I have to wait about 35 - 40 minutes for the engine oil to settle before an accurate reading.

It won't take long to fill the new garage up, most of the back wall will be a work bench and shelves for storage.


----------



## heavy hammer (Jul 31, 2018)

It seems big now once it's filled you probably wish u went bigger.  That is human nature though, especially being a guy you can never have to big of a outdoor building!  On your tractor do u have sight glass for the hydraulic reading or do u have a dip stick?


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 31, 2018)

heavy hammer said:


> It seems big now once it's filled you probably wish u went bigger.  That is human nature though, especially being a guy you can never have to big of a outdoor building!  On your tractor do u have sight glass for the hydraulic reading or do u have a dip stick?


No sight glass on the 4540, just a dipstick. You always can use more room but  this will be fine for what we need.

We had some rain overnight which was nice and that stopped this morning just before they started work, they'll have the trusses up today unless some heavy rain moves in.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 31, 2018)

They finished putting up the last truss before 11:30 a.m. so maybe they'll get some plywood up on the roof since they have the JBL lift here, pictures later.


----------



## heavy hammer (Jul 31, 2018)

I wish I had a dip stick for the 2540 that sight glass is tough to get close.  First it's hard to find a level area to put the tractor, and then get an accurate read on it.  Hope the rain holds out till you get the roof done.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 31, 2018)

heavy hammer said:


> I wish I had a dip stick for the 2540 that sight glass is tough to get close.  First it's hard to find a level area to put the tractor, and then get an accurate read on it.  Hope the rain holds out till you get the roof done.


I just saw on the Weather Channel that our area is in the red zone tomorrow with possible high winds and hail, they haven't started on the plywood yet so it won't get finished today.

The stuff that's not here on site is the siding,metal roof,snow stops,windows and the man door. I would think that it will be done around or before the third week of August.

The plywood has been going up pretty good so maybe they'll finish that today, I'll put up some pictures after they're done for the day.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 31, 2018)

They finished putting up the plywood on one side today, hopefully mother nature will wait until tomorrow in the p.m. before the rains start so they can finish the opposite side. They did get the felt paper down on the side they finished..

Just a few pictures of the work done today.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 1, 2018)

Things done today, the plywood went up on the other side of the roof, drip edge, the soffit on the sides are done and some of the garage door install was done. I think the boss went to pick the metal roof up so I'm thinking that might get done tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## bholler (Aug 2, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> Things done today, the plywood went up on the other side of the roof, drip edge, the soffit on the sides are done and some of the garage door install was done. I think the boss went to pick the metal roof up so I'm thinking that might get done tomorrow or Friday.


Why did they sheet it for metal?  That is never done here


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 2, 2018)

bholler said:


> Why did they sheet it for metal?  That is never done here


He just does it that way, that's okay with us.


----------



## bholler (Aug 2, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> He just does it that way, that's okay with us.


I have seen metal rust from the back side if there is no ventilation provided.  That is why they always put down stringers here


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 4, 2018)

bholler said:


> I have seen metal rust from the back side if there is no ventilation provided.  That is why they always put down stringers here


A person down the road had this contractor do their roof over 15 years ago (he did it the same way) they haven't had any problems but I hear ya.

They did the wiring inside the garage so on Monday, the siding goes up. Hopefully the tractor is in the garage by the end of this coming week but before that I'll need to bring up the grade on the slab entering garage.

I'm not sure but I might need some crusher run and then some crushed stone, after that is done then we'll get some topsoil in so we can get some grass going before September hits which is usually a wet month for us.

Tomorrow I'll be using the 22 inch model magnetic sweep around the garage before I get any vehicle around it, I did the front of the garage yesterday afternoon and the thing works great. I will rake the areas that I go over with a rake and run the sweep over it again just in case there are any more nails or screws.

https://www.harborfreight.com/30-inch-magnetic-sweeper-with-wheels-93245.html


----------



## heavy hammer (Aug 5, 2018)

Nice garage!  Looks great.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 5, 2018)

heavy hammer said:


> Nice garage!  Looks great.


Thanks @heavy hammer , anything is an upgrade from keeping it outside. I'll miss those 20 below days starting it outside.

We'll need to make a decision on what we'll put up on the walls on the inside after we insulate it, not all will be done this year. I think the area we'll do this year will be the back wall where the work table will go.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 5, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> Thanks @heavy hammer , anything is an upgrade from keeping it outside. I'll miss those 20 below days starting it outside.
> 
> We'll need to make a decision on what we'll put up on the walls on the inside after we insulate it, not all will be done this year. I think the area we'll do this year will be the back wall where the work table will go.


I've used painted OSB in my last two shops.  It takes some time to get it fitted tight without tape an joint compound, but it can be done, and it gives a wonderfully durable surface for a shop.  If you want to save a bunch of time, roll the primer and first coat before hanging it, that way you can avoid cutting in on those two coats.

Excuse the mess, this was move-in day, after completing the build.  Of course, it's neater (but dustier) now.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 5, 2018)

Ashful said:


> I've used painted OSB in my last two shops.  It takes some time to get it fitted tight without tape an joint compound, but it can be done, and it gives a wonderfully durable surface for a shop.  If you want to save a bunch of time, roll the primer and first coat before hanging it, that way you can avoid cutting in on those two coats.
> 
> Excuse the mess, this was move-in day, after completing the build.  Of course, it's neater (but dustier) now.
> 
> View attachment 228537


That looks really nice ashful. I doubt that we'll paint it this year but we'll see.

We did the clearing of trees in the area the garage is on so we have plenty of softwood (pine) and some hardwood in log length that will need bucking up before winter, our lots a mess. We have close to two years of pine stacked with another 5 plus years in log length that needs some saw attention.


----------



## heavy hammer (Aug 6, 2018)

Once the structure is up you have time to finish the inside, good rainy or winter work.  Take care of the stuff outside first, while the weather is good.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 6, 2018)

My first shop was also done in OSB, and like you, I said I’d paint it later.  It was too dark, I was constantly struggling with lighting, when shooting paint or doing finish work.  When I moved out of there more than a dozen years later, I still hadn’t gotten around to painting it.  

It’s so fast and easy, while it’s still empty, it becomes a much bigger job after you move the equipment in.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 6, 2018)

Totally.  If you paint it before you put it up..spray it.  Goes one heavier and takes zero time.  Especially if you don't have to watch were you spray.  

I have a bit of a hate for OSB.  I think I have seen it absorb moisture too many times and swell.  I think I would use plywood and accept its imperfections as rustic charm.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 6, 2018)

bholler said:


> I have seen metal rust from the back side if there is no ventilation provided.  That is why they always put down stringers here


Can you elaborate on what you mean?  What do you mean by stringers?  And why would metal roofing rust in this situation?  Moisture trying to get out because of no venting?


----------



## bholler (Aug 6, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean?  What do you mean by stringers?  And why would metal roofing rust in this situation?  Moisture trying to get out because of no venting?


Horizontal boards run under the metal that allows for airflow.

And there will be water that condenses on the back side of that metal with heat changes.  If there is nowhere for it to go it sits there trapped against the metal.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 6, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean?  What do you mean by stringers?  And why would metal roofing rust in this situation?  Moisture trying to get out because of no venting?


See my barn, before finishing.  What bholler calls stringers, we call furring, around here.


----------



## bholler (Aug 7, 2018)

Ashful said:


> See my barn, before finishing.  What bholler calls stringers, we call furring, around here.
> 
> View attachment 228559


Yeah many call them furring strips here also


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 7, 2018)

They ran the power to the garage today and did some grading along with cleaning their stuff out of the garage, they'll be back tomorrow and finish up a few smaller things.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 8, 2018)

Today I finished what we used for the base of the entrance entering the new garage and we were able to get 10 ton of 3/4 inch crusher run, I was ble to get the crusher run down in front of the garage door so we can enter the garage.

I hand tamped everything first, the second tamping was done with the rhino and the last was with the 4540. Tomorrow I'll get some wood cut so when I put the stabilizers and bucket down on the backhoe, they will rest on the boards and not the cement. Tonight will be the last time it spends outside covered.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 8, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> Today I finished what we used for the base of the entrance entering the new garage and we were able to get 10 ton of 3/4 inch crusher run, I was ble to get the crusher run down in front of the garage door so we can enter the garage.
> 
> I hand tamped everything first, the second tamping was done with the rhino and the last was with the 4540. Tomorrow I'll get some wood cut so when I put the stabilizers and bucket down on the backhoe, they will rest on the boards and not the cement. Tonight will be the last time it spends outside covered.


----------



## maple1 (Aug 9, 2018)

bholler said:


> Yeah many call them furring strips here also



It's called strapping here.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 9, 2018)

We still have some 3/4 inch crushed stone left after finishing the entrance to the new garage today. Tomorrow I'll do some grading on the east side of the garage so it will be ready for topsoil.

The tractor and the boat were put in the new garage just before we received just under 3/4 of an inch of rain real quick.


----------



## heavy hammer (Aug 9, 2018)

Nothing better than keeping that stuff under cover.  Your boat and tractor will appreciate that.  Nice looking garage.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 9, 2018)

heavy hammer said:


> Nothing better than keeping that stuff under cover.  Your boat and tractor will appreciate that.  Nice looking garage.


The boat had my side in the attached garage all year so it's never been stored outside, the tractor is finally inside so that is nice. We decided that we would wait on finishing anything on the inside until next year.

We're going to spend some money on topsoil so we can get some grass going, the hard rain tonight showed me the areas that need grading which I hope is done tomorrow and then we can order the topsoil on Monday.


----------



## Dobish (Aug 10, 2018)

do you have a picture of it in the daylight?


----------



## Ashful (Aug 10, 2018)

I hope that’s a satellite dish, and not just a poltergeist hanging from your gable, there.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 11, 2018)

Ashful said:


> I hope that’s a satellite dish, and not just a poltergeist hanging from your gable, there.


It's the good witch coming.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 11, 2018)

Dobish said:


> do you have a picture of it in the daylight?


I'll get one tomorrow after I get more work done grading it. Today I raked the back and the west side of the garage, I then took a garage floor magnetic sweep over the sand in the back and the west side which picked up a total of ten more screws.

I hauled more sand to both sides that I'll rake out tomorrow and then seed and cover with dirt.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 11, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> It's the good witch coming.



The wife is happy that the attached garage has opened up since we moved some stuff up, by the end of next week we'll have more room after we move out a table top which will become my work bench with storage.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 11, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> I have a bit of a hate for OSB.  I think I have seen it absorb moisture too many times and swell.  I think I would use plywood and accept its imperfections as rustic charm.


I totally agree .OSB tends to vary quite a bit for durability. I use plywood almost exclusively for durability and strength especially if there is any chance of it ever getting wet. I have piece of 3/4 plywood that sat outside for almost 20 years in all kinds of weather and its still solid, black in color, but solid.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 11, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> It won't take long to fill the new garage up, most of the back wall will be a work bench and shelves for storage.



Looks good ,you can never have too much garage space. ID like to do the same but i dont have time to do it myself. A local builder in my area seems to have some good prices so i think ill farm this one out. Does a 3 or 4 car garage for about 20K


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 12, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Looks good ,you can never have too much garage space. ID like to do the same but i dont have time to do it myself. A local builder in my area seems to have some good prices so i think ill farm this one out. Does a 3 or 4 car garage for about 20K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great price and it looks very nice.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 13, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I totally agree .OSB tends to vary quite a bit for durability. I use plywood almost exclusively for durability and strength especially if there is any chance of it ever getting wet. I have piece of 3/4 plywood that sat outside for almost 20 years in all kinds of weather and its still solid, black in color, but solid.



Suit the material to the application.  I prefer painted OSB for wall board because the varied texture hides the marks that inevitably happen in a work shop.  It’s also less often cupped / potato chipped, and goes up flatter and neater, in this application.

For exterior applications, I always went plywood, but I’m doing a small storage shed in T1-11 OSB now.  It looks nice, and the product is supposed to do very well.  THis shed is going to sit out in the woods, wetlands-adjacent, housing my rotary mower (brush hog).  It will be a good test case for the product, I don’t really care if it starts to look a little ratty after a decade or two, but I don’t think it will.

The second floor decking in my current shop is a T&G OSB product, that the builders raved about.  I always did 2x12 fir decking, in my past shops and barns, but I let them talk me into this for the current shop.  I have to admit, it is impressively strong, and was even rated for rain exposure for 30 days, during the build.  Impressive stuff.

Yes, if your plan to leave it outside for almost 20 years, then plywood may be better for that application.  [emoji14]


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 13, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Looks good ,you can never have too much garage space. ID like to do the same but i dont have time to do it myself. A local builder in my area seems to have some good prices so i think ill farm this one out. Does a 3 or 4 car garage for about 20K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the tan and green one (but not the color) in that post.  The lower one could get tucked away in the back yard of a semi-residential area and not attract too much attention. 

As I look to build or buy, I decided that I'm building a shop right away.  I'll tack it onto the mortgage right out of the gate.  If you're building it only makes sense.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 13, 2018)

[QUOTE="Ashful, post: 2274225, member: 22094"
The second floor decking in my current shop is a T&G OSB product, that the builders raved about.  I always did 2x12 fir decking, in my past shops and barns, but I let them talk me into this for the current shop.  I have to admit, it is impressively strong, and was even rated for rain exposure for 30 days, during the build.  Impressive stuff.

  [emoji14][/QUOTE]
Your probably talking about ADVAN TECH  Thats the best OSB type board i know of. It is very durable and moisture resistant. Its also MORE expensive than plywood. I did use OSB subfloors(Not Advan Tech) in a long term project build im currently doing mostly because plywood tends to not be as flat and uniform. I probably should have spent the extra money on Advantech but it was twice the price.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 13, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> That sounds like a great price and it looks very nice.


The 3 car is 20 k and the 4 car is 22K although not quite as deep.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 13, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Your probably talking about ADVAN TECH  Thats the best OSB type board i know of. It is very durable and moisture resistant. Its also MORE expensive than plywood.



That’s the stuff!  I just used the last two leftover sheets this past weekend, on a shed build.  Heavy as eff, but dead flat, and increadibly stiff.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 13, 2018)

If your build will not have a roof on it right away and may get rained on a few times, Advan Tech is probably the only way to go. Regular OSB subfloors will fall apart so much faster than Advan Tech ,especially under water. Another good OSB is ZIP board. The green is for siding and the Red (Slightly thicker) is for roofing.Iv seen this last over winter before the shingles were applied which is amazing, although it is rated for only 30 days exposed to the elements .It has a colored waterproof membrane on one side and seams should be taped with ZIP tape to make it waterproof.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 21, 2018)

It looks like this year we'll insulate the back wall with about eight feet each of the two side walls coming off the back, we'll also put up some osb so we can put up the workbench and some storage.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 26, 2018)

We picked up some insulation for the garage yesterday and when we got home I went to work on insulating 31 or 32 bays, the wife was out there helping with the cutting to length.

We have another six rolls left that will cover 24 more bays and then it will be time to put on some OSB  and then the workbenches and build some shelves for storage.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 27, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> We picked up some insulation for the garage yesterday and when we got home I went to work on insulating 31 or 32 bays, the wife was out there helping with the cutting to length.
> 
> We have another six rolls left that will cover 24 more bays and then it will be time to put on some OSB  and then the workbenches and build some shelves for storage.


Looks great.  

If you are going to sheetrock the ceiling or enclose it in any way, consider some LED can lights.  They can be had for cheap on closeout sales and they look just as good in a garage as a home.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 30, 2018)

I did another 12 or more bays today with 3 more rolls left that should do the same amount on the opposite side.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 8, 2018)

I've been waterproofing the cement blocks, picture one is before and the second picture is after one coat of Thompson's. I did get a second coat on three sides but the eastside blocks are still wet from the rain we've been getting so they might need another day of drying before the first coat goes on.


----------



## Sodbuster (Oct 11, 2018)

What made you decide to go with the traditional framing vs the standard pole barn framing, was it the insulation, just curious?  I have friends with both styles and they are both happy with their buildings. The buddy with the traditional pole barn framing  doesn't have his insulated, and has no plans to do so. How are you going to insulate the ceiling?


----------



## bholler (Oct 11, 2018)

Sodbuster said:


> What made you decide to go with the traditional framing vs the standard pole barn framing, was it the insulation, just curious?  I have friends with both styles and they are both happy with their buildings. The buddy with the traditional pole barn framing  doesn't have his insulated, and has no plans to do so. How are you going to insulate the ceiling?


I just insulated our pole building. I used 2" foam everywhere and in the shop area where we will be actually heating full time i doubled up the foam and r30 in the ceiling which is framed with a loft over it.  The building was already built when we bought the place but i would have done a pole building regardless.  They are just much cheaper.  They are not as easy to get sealed up really well but i am not to concerned with that.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 11, 2018)

A friend just installed a pole building, and he’s having an issue with the door jamming, now that the slab is heaving a bit.  It seems this builder (who only does pole buildings, and seems to do them by the hundreds per year) tied the jack studs and header that frame the door to the metal siding, which is tied to the poles, sunk in the ground.  As the slab moves relative to those poles, specifically as it heaves up toward winter, it pushes up on the door sill and jams the door.

I suggested he disconnect the steel siding from the framing around the door, and just capture it to the framing with the door casing, so that the door can move with the slab, independently of the poles and siding.  Not sure how others have handled this, but it seems to me pole buildings are not the best option for a fully-finished structure.  They’re great for agricultural use, but if going for a fully-insulated and climate controlled structure, I think I’d want to stick to traditional framing.


----------



## Sodbuster (Oct 12, 2018)

Ashful said:


> A friend just installed a pole building, and he’s having an issue with the door jamming, now that the slab is heaving a bit.  It seems this builder (who only does pole buildings, and seems to do them by the hundreds per year) tied the jack studs and header that frame the door to the metal siding, which is tied to the poles, sunk in the ground.  As the slab moves relative to those poles, specifically as it heaves up toward winter, it pushes up on the door sill and jams the door.
> 
> I suggested he disconnect the steel siding from the framing around the door, and just capture it to the framing with the door casing, so that the door can move with the slab, independently of the poles and siding.  Not sure how others have handled this, but it seems to me pole buildings are not the best option for a fully-finished structure.  They’re great for agricultural use, but if going for a fully-insulated and climate controlled structure, I think I’d want to stick to traditional framing.


----------



## Sodbuster (Oct 12, 2018)

The friend who had his barn built in the traditional stud based styled system also had it spray foam insulated,wall and ceiling, (floored then sheathed from below after the spray foam, and wall sprayed then sheathed). I swear if you are in there and someone farts your ears will pop.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 12, 2018)

Sodbuster said:


> The friend who had his barn built in the traditional stud based styled system also had it spray foam insulated,wall and ceiling, (floored then sheathed from below after the spray foam, and wall sprayed then sheathed). I swear if you are in there and someone farts your ears will pop.



Yeah, my barn is an old 18th-century timber frame structure, which I studded out and spray foamed.  With all new windows and doors, it is damn tight.  Not the greatest scenario when I’m welding out there (the smoke will hang in the building for more than a full day) or using automotive solvents, but it’s nearly free to heat and cool it.

The installer gave me more than I paid for, a full 6” thick on ceiling and 4” - 6” thick on walls.  I hope I never have to touch the wiring in that place, it’ll be a nightmare for whoever has to do that, 80 years from now.


----------



## Dobish (Oct 12, 2018)

mine is not looking as big as I hoped.... why is it that it looks so much bigger on the plans?


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 14, 2018)

I did get the last coat of Thompson's on the concrete blocks on the new garage today so they should be ready for rain or snow. 

Hopefully this week or next we'll get the work tables and storage shelves up inside so we can put things where they belong and not on the garage floor.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 15, 2018)

Around the man door along with the windows were insulated today and I also put some silicone in the areas that needed it around the outside outlets.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 27, 2018)

I've been taking advantage of this nice weather to get some better hardwoods off the hills so we haven't done any of the work tables or storage in the new garage.

With all the rain coming in this week, we'll get the work tables up before this Thursday.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 12, 2018)

With my Plantar Fasciitis, I've been trying to stay off the cement floor but with white stuff in the forecast it was time to get some shelving up. They're 24 inches deep, 74 inches long with the shelves being 24 inches apart. We have 2 x 4's screwed into the studs for support on the back.

I'll give myself a few days or more before we put the work table up.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 7, 2018)

It seems that when we planned on putting up the work tables in the garage, we always had something else come up but tomorrow we plan on putting them up with some storage shelves underneath.


----------

